

The science of how temperature and lighting impacts our productivity - michelleclsun
http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-science-of-how-room-temperature-and-lighting-affects-our-productivity

======
MisterWebz
[http://lesswrong.com/lw/gdl/my_simple_hack_for_increased_ale...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/gdl/my_simple_hack_for_increased_alertness_and/)

Apparently, very bright light may improve productivity as well.

------
iwaffles
Very fascinating stuff here. I'm a huge fan of natural light. I tend to feel
less stressed out and work better with natural light than artificial light. I
wonder if anyone feels opposite.

------
Scaevolus
Silicon Valley tends to be warm and bright. Hmm.

Another layer of clothing and a lamp for increased productivity? It's worth a
shot.

------
kushti
I feel myself more productive when moderate cold and dry air around. Natural
light is much better than artificial, no any doubt on it.

------
dazzawazza
Optimal room temperature of 25C! Wow as a Britain this is warm enough to wear
t-shirts and shorts. My home office is set for 20C.

